# Angelstellen für Sommerbarsch



## Saotendo (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Angelstellen an denen man den Sommerbarsch fangen kann.
Bin für passende Antworten sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dark_Lady (13. Dezember 2010)

konnte man den Sommerbarsch nicht immer nur zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten fangen, genau wie den Winterkalmar auch?
Meine da bei Buffed in den Kommentaren jeweils mal was gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Saotendo (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube das ist blödsinn.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann konnte ich z. B. Winterkallmara zu jeder Jahreszeit in Tanaris fangen.


----------



## Saotendo (13. Dezember 2010)

Habe´s jetzt auch so geschafft.
Habe in Tanaris die Kochquest gemacht, als Belohnung gibt´s ein Kochrezept (Muschelette Magnifique).

Habe bis 255 Gekochter glänzender Machtfisch gekocht (In Tanaris an der Küste geangelt)

Bis 275 Muschelette Magnifique gekocht (Auch in Tanaris an der Küste geangelt und im AH gekauft)

Bis 300 habe ich Bebackener Lachs gekocht (In Winterquell im westlichen See geangelt)


----------



## qqqqq942 (13. Dezember 2010)

Wieso machst du(und einige andere auch) sofort einen Thread auf - und liest dir nicht erstmal die Kommentare dazu in der Datenbank durch??


----------

